# £500 on a machine. What one



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

A friend of mine has £500 to spend on a machine. He asked me what he could get but I couldn't answer cause I don't really look at machines and prices much. So can anyone recommend anything that will make him and the wife a cappuccino assuming that's what he will use it for. Thanks


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Has he a grinder?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

One of the Classics and the Mazzer Mini OD from the for sale section? Under budget.

If they could up the budget a bit then the Simonelli Oscar would be even better


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

jonc said:


> Has he a grinder?


No. I'm gonna have to break the news to him.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Entry level but after decent quality without wanting faff? Sage Barista Express.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

NS Oscar, HX so no switching between brew and steam, but you need a grinder


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

That Sage looks promising for the money as does the Oscar but I reckon he ain't gonna buy a grinder me thinks. I'll tell him to visit John Lewis. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> That Sage looks promising for the money as does the Oscar but I reckon he ain't gonna buy a grinder me thinks. I'll tell him to visit John Lewis. Thanks for the replies.


Tell your friend to visit Lakeland instead because of the lifetime guarantee they offer. John Lewis has promo of free sage smart grinder if you go for sage dual boiler.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Sarah0817 said:


> Tell your friend to visit Lakeland instead because of the lifetime guarantee they offer. John Lewis has promo of free sage smart grinder if you go for sage dual boiler.


Dual Boiler is well over the £500 budget though. The smart grinder promo was available from all authorised retailers last time I believe.

Also, this was discussed in another thread, but it appears the Lakeland satisfaction guarantee is no longer 'lifetime' sadly.


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

risky said:


> Dual Boiler is well over the £500 budget though. The smart grinder promo was available from all authorised retailers last time I believe.
> 
> Also, this was discussed in another thread, but it appears the Lakeland satisfaction guarantee is no longer 'lifetime' sadly.


Lakeland changed the terms of lifetime guarantee to satisfaction guarantee. Meaning if you aren't happy at ANYTIME, you can return for for refund of exchange until you are satisfied.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Not sure Lakeland have changed the terms? The small print always mentioned it was a satisfaction guarantee under the headline title of 'Lifetime guarantee'.

Perhaps @dfk41 can comment?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

@dfk41 will correct me, I'm sure it was something along the lines of 'Lifetime Guarantee' then it became 'Satisfaction Guarantee' now there seems to be no mention of this on their site, it just says 'Lakeland Guarantee' with the very vague "If you are not delighted with your purchase, please let us know so that we can put it right for you"

I've actually e-mailed them to ask for the hard details.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

RETURNS

If for any reason, you're not 100% happy with your purchase(s) please tell us so that we can put it right - it's all part of the Lakeland guarantee plus all returns are free.

To do this, it would be really helpful if you could call one of our friendly Customer Services Advisors on 015394 88100 first, as there are occasions when it may not be necessary for you to be inconvenienced by sending a product back to us.

It seems to be constantly evolving!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

In fact @dfk41 check this out from the 'Delivery and Returns' page on the Sage gear (and any other product I checked):



> *If at any time, or for any reason, you're not completely happy with your purchase(s), we'll give you a full refund with no fuss, no time limit and with free return postage.* It's all part of the Lakeland guarantee To do this, it would be really helpful if you could call one of our friendly Customer Services Advisors on 015394 88100 first, as there are occasions when it may not be necessary for you to be inconvenienced by sending a product back to us.


Seems like lifetime guarantee is back in full swing! I'd be taking a screenshot of this page and asking them for it in writing if I bought from them, just to make sure they honoured it in the future.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

However it has been worded in its various iterations, unless I'm mistaken it's something that no other major retailer offers?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Straight from the horses mouth so to speak:



> Thank you for getting in touch to ask about our Lakeland guarantee.
> 
> Our guarantee has never been a 'lifetime' guarantee and has recently been reworded. Our Lakeland guarantee remains the same and states 'We're only happy when you're happy'. So if you're not delighted with your purchase or our service, please tell us so that we can put it right.
> 
> ...


So it's basically at their discretion.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

so so so vague


----------



## Thinbo (Sep 24, 2015)

Anyone got any experience of the the Grinder on the Sage Barista Express? I assume it complements the machine well?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Agree it's not as black and white or written in concrete as us consumers would like but imo it is still better than most other retailers offerings. I'm not saying you won't receive good customer services elsewhere from the likes of John Lewis etc. Where Lakeland's 'lifetime satisfaction guarantee' differs though is should a product develop a fault outside of its manufacturers guarantee or you decide you don't like it, after using it, they will be happy to help rather than wash their hands of you, standing behind a counter and telling you to take the matter up directly with the manufacturer etc.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Thinbo said:


> Anyone got any experience of the the Grinder on the Sage Barista Express? I assume it complements the machine well?


I have no experience of using this machine, I've only watched it being used in online videos but my initial thoughts were that having coffee beans anywhere near a heat source (Mythos One ClimaPro excluded!) wasn't the best thought our idea.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thinbo said:


> Anyone got any experience of the the Grinder on the Sage Barista Express? I assume it complements the machine well?


Played around with one for a morning. Bearing in mind the price and it's a B2C - it's not half bad. The auto milk foaming is a revelation.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Played around with one for a morning. Bearing in mind the price and it's a B2C - it's not half bad. The auto milk foaming is a revelation.


Patrick are you referring to the Barista Express or the Oracle here?

I didn't think the BE had auto milk and I'm not sure how the machine is any more bean to cup than an OD grinder with a standalone machine, as opposed to the Oracle which tamps etc. For you?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

risky said:


> Patrick are you referring to the Barista Express or the Oracle here?


Definitely had auto milk texturing so was the more expensive Oracle.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Definitely had auto milk texturing so was the more expensive Oracle.


Was this at mine ?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Hrm really interested to hear more from folk that have been hands on with the BE. One review I read online was very positive indeed.

Shame they don't sell the machine on its own in the UK.

Noticed on Amazon Graef do something that looks similar. About £350 but no built in grinder.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Was this at mine ?


Unless I dreamt it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Unless I dreamt it


The oracle ... We make some brews with it at mine


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

risky said:


> Hrm really interested to hear more from folk that have been hands on with the BE. One review I read online was very positive indeed.
> 
> Shame they don't sell the machine on its own in the UK.


Am I seeing things or is this the machine you're searching for?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Am I seeing things or is this the machine you're searching for?


I meant the espresso machine used in the Barista Express without the grinder. It apparently exists in the US and Australia I believe?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Ah, I get you now. Breville branded in those countries and it would seem have different offerings to those under Sage in UK?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Ah, I get you now. Breville branded in those countries and it would seem have different offerings to those under Sage in UK?


Yes sadly seems so.


----------



## Thinbo (Sep 24, 2015)

risky said:


> I meant the espresso machine used in the Barista Express without the grinder. It apparently exists in the US and Australia I believe?


Is this what you were looking for? http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00NPYDJ6U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1443120948&sr=8-3&keywords=sage+espresso


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Thinbo said:


> Is this what you were looking for? http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00NPYDJ6U/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1443120948&sr=8-3&keywords=sage+espresso


No, the duo temp pro I believe is a different machine to the one used on the BE.

The machine used in the BE I believe is this:

http://www.breville.com.au/the-infuser.html

It's called 'The Infuser'

Now the only significant difference seems to be that the Infuser is volumetric?

The 'Infuser' name seems to be a bit of a mis-nomer as the Duo-Temp also has pre-infusion.


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

i asked sage uk if they were going to offer the infuser, they said they aren't


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Indeed @GrahamS



> Hi James,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Sage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Ive been dealing with Karama

She's been great with me


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Great enough to offer a decent price on group buy of Safe naked portafilters?


----------



## Thinbo (Sep 24, 2015)

I think this is the Infuser available from German amazon. (Gastroback is the German Sage brand). If you were to buy it at currrent exchange rate (€1.36:£1) with a good credit card (Halifax Clarity or Post Office) it would be £404+delivery.

I've bought audio equipment from spanish amazon before with no problem, because it was cheaper than UK amazon due to exchange rates and discounting. Being EU you don't have to worry about import tax and warranties are usually EU wide.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00IHYFBAU/ref=s9_simh_gw_p79_d0_i5?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=mobile-2&pf_rd_r=04DP4ZNGFDK8KYB123VD&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=688835967&pf_rd_i=mobile


----------

